# Liquidating My Business



## AmyMichelle (Oct 8, 2007)

I am liquidating my bath and body business.  It was very successful by all measures, however, I am now pregnant with my 4th child and I just can’t keep up.  I would love to sell the whole business or piece meal out what I have.  I have a very wonderful Body Butter recipe that is modeled after the Biotone Body Butters.  It has been getting Rave reviews from customers and Massage therapists alike.  I also custom formulated a wonderful all natural liquid foaming hand and body wash. I would include the customer list which is around 100 customers, all of my recipes, and remaining inventory.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 8, 2007)

What is the name of your biz?


----------



## AmyMichelle (Oct 8, 2007)

*RE: NAme of My business*

It is AmyMichelle Body Essentials.

I am out of Weiser Idaho.
You can take a look at our website at 

amymichelle.atlat-system.net

 :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 9, 2007)

According to Yahoo it said: We did not find results for: amymichelle.atlat-system.net.

Irena


----------



## AmyMichelle (Oct 9, 2007)

*Website Address*

I am sorry I forgot to put the www.  It should be:

www.amymichelle.atlas-systems.net


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 9, 2007)

When I try to get to your site, this is what I get:

Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 9, 2007)

I am able to access it from the second link posted.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 9, 2007)

I finally got in.
Your gift bakets are priced way below retail, unless you are selling those wholesale?

Irena


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Oct 10, 2007)

what type of items are you selling seperately?


----------



## AmyMichelle (Oct 11, 2007)

*Items*

I have a lot of different things.  If you are interested please PM me and I will get you a detailed list.  

It is really too much to post here.

Thanks,
Michelle


----------

